# help me build a jet...



## JoshKeller (Jul 30, 2014)

looking at a welded boat set up for my 1994 johnson 50/35. Prefer center or forward console steering. Open floor plan. Im looking at weldbilt boats. Not sure if I want to go with a flat or a modified v. would you got 16, 17 or 18 feet? what bottom width? boat will have two trolling motor batteries, a small starting battery, 24v trolling motor, single fish finder, and 25 lbs of fishing gear. i weigh 225 lbs, gf weighs 110. 

i currently run a 1984 fisher marsh hawk 1648 that weighs approx 500 lbs without any additions and it does 24 - 25 mph and jumps on plane. stays on plane down to 3800 rpm and 15 mph.


----------



## riverbud55 (Aug 3, 2014)

If it was me I would be looking at maybe a Alweld https://www.alweld.com/basic_jet_boat.html ,, with a 35hp jet wouldn't be looking to go any bigger then a 1652 maybe a 1752 at most if ya travel lite ,,,,,,,,,

Jetting up the South Fork of the Nulato river in Alaska. Running river with a Alweld 1852 Flat Tunnel and 60/40 Mercy Four Stroke Jet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBUfm3GeAww


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 3, 2014)

I worked on 97areo's G3 last Saturday and I don't think I would build a jet boat as heavy as his is. 20" sides, big 4 stroke on a 18' hull makes for a huge monster of a boat. I wasn't sure the motor was going to clear my garage door. Definitely a tank but there is no way a 50/35 would push it up on plane.


----------



## JoshKeller (Aug 3, 2014)

here are the specs to the weldbilts - they are pretty light. I would just use the two storage/seats out of my current boat, and order the weldbilt with no options, as i want to build it myself. 

https://www.s222056501.onlinehome.us/specifications.html

assuming a 1756 is 50 pounds less than my current 1648, is it safe to assume id get similar performance numbers if i moved everythign from my current boat to the 1756? that would keep weight the same and give me 8" more of planing surface.

Or just spend the winter stripping and sealing the bottom of the current boat and making it a stick steer?


----------

